# BP mobile paint



## AfterHours2 (Aug 2, 2010)

Never used that specific product but I have put down tons of industrial epoxy coatings. Spraying is probably not going to be an option for you unless you have the proper gun. Make sure if you use the product on any traffic areas that you add in a fair amount of non skid in your final coat. That epoxy coating is very slippery when it gets wet. But, prep the surface right and it will last a long time..


----------



## Puertoricoinshore (Aug 26, 2010)

Thanks after hour. So you understand that it can be use. I did some research in the net one complain was that is not do well with uv rays wich doesnt make sense nowing is real use. Do you have any idea of what gun should be use and i think bp sells a specific thinner for it ether to spray it or rolled. You know of any pics on a boat hull or deck. I plan to go to bp and ask a bunch of questions do do some testing like re-painting the fiberglass gas tank with it and see how it goes.


----------



## DuckNut (Apr 3, 2009)

Never used that particular product. But I use their olive drab camo paint and it is the most durable paint I have ever used.

I do have a friend up north and that particular product is specified for use on their oil and gas wellhead machinery.

It should be more than durable enough for a boat. And as AH2 stated it will be slippery so use the non skid.

I gotta tell you - you have to be the luckiest guy in the world. You keep getting stuff for free. The only thing I ever get for free is empty beer cans when friends go home.


----------



## AfterHours2 (Aug 2, 2010)

It can be sprayed with a conventional spray setup. Problem is that it would need to be thinned so much that I would be afraid you would lose not only the sheen but also the integrity of the product. Harbor freight has a small hopper style texture gun that will do the trick. It wont come out looking like a show room finish but the majority of the epoxies are somewhat self leveling. Plus, you will most likely be using non skid in a lot of the areas. As far as uv vulnerability goes, it does tend to fade but with white you should be ok. Any of the darker colors would need a clear applied also to protect..


----------



## Puertoricoinshore (Aug 26, 2010)

Thanks guys for your help!!. Hey Ducknut been the son of a retired cop i learn one thing from him always be aware of your sorroundings and with that and that i work in a marine and airplanes enviorements this products are common. That and badddd administration the supervisors of the different areas buy this stuff by the hundred spend alot of money and then they do not used and the stuff is just there sitting sometimes for years. This particular gallons they were using them to lift a small table with a tv on it. Ask the supervisor, he ask me do you need it and what do you think i said "hell yeah!!!!". But offcourse he is going to ask for some type of favor in the long run.
After hour2 thanks men. I still plan to do a test with the gas tank and a 2.0mm old gun i have see whats happens.


----------

